
AT&T's answer to AWS EC2 - bound008
http://cloudarchitect.att.com/Home/?
======
jmathai
I can't imagine why I would ever use this. Perhaps AT&T is a trusted brand for
big corporations.

------
wmf
I thought it looked familiar: [http://structureresearch.net/2012/01/24/att-
cloud-architect-...](http://structureresearch.net/2012/01/24/att-cloud-
architect-uses-softlayer-infrastructure-platform/)

